# Hitachi TR12 for table?



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

*Hitachi M12V for table?*

I seldom use my old M12V (or TR12) any more and am considering using it ofr a new table. Advise? Experience?


----------



## famousnick (Mar 11, 2007)

*Table mounting TR12 router*

I've had a TR12 for over 20 years now and used it in my well worn Woodsmith router table. I've made a lot of saw dust with it. I recently built a new router table/table saw combo and mounted it to a Jessem lift and it continues to serve me well.


----------



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

Did you have any problems with it? Why go to the lift?...Dave


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, your Hitachi can have the plunge springs removed and be mounted in an Oak Park table to be one of the easiest to use router set ups around. This is the router the show used for the first few seasons, and you will see this combination in action on the DVD's and www.thewoodworkingchannel.com


----------

